
Coming to a doctor’s office near you: Live-streaming your exam with Google Glass - sandeepc
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/medical-scribes-track-doctors-examinations-from-thousands-of-miles-away/2016/09/27/2c269f54-7c23-11e6-ac8e-cf8e0dd91dc7_story.html
======
Animats
For doctors. Hm. I'd been expecting this to appear first for cops. Cops don't
like wearing body cams, but if the body cam and support systems did most of
their paperwork, cops would like that.

